# UEFA cup Qualifiers 26-28



## A_Skywalker (Aug 26, 2008)

Lokomotiv Sofia v Borac C.

26/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.40 4.00 7.25 All Bets (13) 
Nordsjaelland v Queen of the South

26/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.285 4.75 9.00 All Bets (20) 
FK Moskva v Legia

28/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.55 3.75 5.25 All Bets (1) 
FC Midtjylland v Manchester City

28/08/2008 15:25 BST
  4.20 3.60 1.70 All Bets (1) 
Gyor Eto v Stuttgart

28/08/2008 16:00 BST
  6.25 4.00 1.45 All Bets (1) 
Hapoel Kiryat Shmona v Litex Lovech

28/08/2008 17:00 BST
  2.50 3.20 2.60 All Bets (1) 
Hapoel Tel Aviv v Vojvodina 
28/08/2008 17:00 BST
  1.85 3.40 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Zrinski v Braga

28/08/2008 17:15 BST
  4.00 3.40 1.80 All Bets (1) 
Hertha Berlin v Interblock

28/08/2008 17:30 BST
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (1) 
Salzburg v Suduva

28/08/2008 17:30 BST
  1.166 6.25 12.00 All Bets (1) 
Slaven v Aris Salonica 
28/08/2008 17:30 BST
  2.80 3.30 2.25 All Bets (1) 
Viking v Honka

28/08/2008 17:30 BST
  1.55 3.60 5.50 All Bets (1) 
Cherno More Varna v Maccabi Netanya 
28/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (1) 
Kalmar FF v Gent

28/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.85 3.50 3.60 All Bets (1) 
Lillestrøm v FC Kbh.

28/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.60 3.30 2.40 All Bets (1) 
Omonia Nicosia v AEK Athens

28/08/2008 18:00 BST
  3.40 3.40 1.95 All Bets (1) 
Rosenborg v Djurgaarden

28/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.533 3.60 5.75 All Bets (1) 
Austria Wien v WIT Georgia

28/08/2008 18:30 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (1) 
Brondby v FC Haka

28/08/2008 18:30 BST
  1.20 5.75 11.00 All Bets (1) 
FC Vaslui v L. Metalurgs

28/08/2008 18:30 BST
  1.25 5.25 9.00 All Bets (1) 
Sturm Graz v FC Zurich

28/08/2008 18:30 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (1) 
Zilina v Liberec

28/08/2008 18:30 BST
  2.30 3.30 2.75 All Bets (1) 
Besiktas v Siroki Brijeg

28/08/2008 19:00 BST
  1.20 5.75 11.00 All Bets (1) 
Debrecen v Young Boys

28/08/2008 19:00 BST
  2.40 3.30 2.60 All Bets (1) 
Grasshoppers v Lech Poznan

28/08/2008 19:00 BST
  1.85 3.50 3.60 All Bets (1) 
Bellinzona v Dnipro

28/08/2008 19:15 BST
  2.70 3.40 2.30 All Bets (1) 
R.S. Belgrad v Apoel Nicosia

28/08/2008 19:15 BST
  1.50 3.80 5.75 All Bets (1) 
Rennes v Stabaek

28/08/2008 19:30 BST
  1.45 4.00 6.25 All Bets (1) 
Hajduk Split v Deportivo

28/08/2008 19:45 BST
  3.40 3.25 2.00 All Bets (1) 
St.Patricks v Elfsborg

28/08/2008 19:45 BST
  3.10 3.30 2.10 All Bets (1) 
Aston Villa v Hafnarfjordur

28/08/2008 20:00 BST
  1.062 9.00 19.00 All Bets (1) 
Napoli v Vllaznia

28/08/2008 20:00 BST
  1.125 7.25 13.00 All Bets (1) 
SSC Napoli v Vllaznia

28/08/2008 20:00 BST
  1.125 7.25 13.00 All Bets (1


----------

